
Fast: A Transducer-Based Language for Tree Manipulation (2014) [pdf] - lainon
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~loris/papers/pldi14.pdf
======
glymor
I found this tutorial a little more approachable:
[http://rise4fun.com/Fast/tutorial/guide](http://rise4fun.com/Fast/tutorial/guide)

Fast! is a Microsoft Research language for tree transforms, the cool part is
the "deforestation" where a sequence of functions can be transformed in to a
single function.

What makes this cool is it isn't "runtime" composition; the generated C# code
does the transformation in a single pass. For example a sequence of maps and
filters would only loop over the list once.

~~~
eat_veggies
That site is unusable on mobile

------
OtterCoder
I find these direct links to PDFs infuriating. Html is perfectly fine for
documents like this.

